
Ask HN: USB3.0 to VGA display adapter with ubuntu drivers - prats226
I need to use dual monitors with my laptop which only have one video card. So i was trying to find a USB 3.0 to VGA&#x2F;HDMI adapter. I got one with fresco logic card but there are no compatible drivers for ubuntu. It seems there are displaylink drivers for ubuntu however I dont know any compatible device. Does someone know a good option that is available on amazon&#x2F;ebay?
======
brudgers
Most laptops can run an external (second )monitor and provide a video out and
can be configured to display different content on each screen. Historically,
and Apple products aside, going back to the late 1990's the connector was VGA.
More recently the connector tends to be HDMI.

So I'm curious what brand of laptop it is and whether or not it has a video
connector.

~~~
prats226
Actually I am looking for 2 external monitors and already used one slot. Just
of someone found a solution, could use same config.

